
GeoCities is not completely dead - alter8
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ageocities.com
======
jgroome
I ran a search for "site:geocities.com/Area51" to see if the old free hosting
webpages are still alive. Found this
gem:<http://www.geocities.com/area51/3253/>

It's very easy to look down our collective noses at Geocities, but I really
feel I owe virtually everything I have to their free 2mb hosting. I learned
the ins and outs of FTP from uploading my first webpages - webpages that
taught me how HTML works. I did my best to hide their sponsor banners with my
first JavaScript.

Everyone has access to their own Facebook profile and the like these days, so
the idea of owning your own space on the Web is kind of archaic.

But is there still an equivalent of Geocities for modern Internet users?

~~~
amirmc
I'd very much like to own my own space on the web. Particulary to run core
things that really matter to me like device-sync, backup, basic sharing etc.
I'm sure I could set something up using EC2/S3 but I don't want the hassle of
maintenance (or to reinvent the wheel).

Edit: I'm kind of asking for an app-store-for-the-cloud but with a place that
I own into which I 'install' the apps.

~~~
runn1ng
I am using cheap VPS for that, with debian (so it even has "apps" in aptitude
:))

I cannot recommend it highly enough... it's great for doing quick perl
experiments and even coding from phone/tablet through power of vi and screen,
it's great for hosting personal projects that almost noone will visit

what I miss the most on my cheap vps is the ability to run java virtual
machine, since it has smallish memory and is on openvz (so no swapping)

~~~
japhyr
What VPS are you using? Is "cheap VPS" ~$20/month?

~~~
slig
See <http://www.lowendbox.com/> for < $10/m.

------
sp332
Wow, real Geocities.com domain? I wonder if someone missed a server when
decommissioning the cluster? I thought this was going to refer to the fact
that you can replace geocities.com with reocities.com and get most sites.
<http://www.reocities.com/newhome/makingof.html>

~~~
alter8
> I wonder if someone missed a server when decommissioning the cluster?

I submitted because I wanted to hear a possible explanation. I see that some
sites have some nested content, but nothing found when you go to their root.
Is it because they are just missing index.html? EDIT: thanks for correcting
me, sp332.

<http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html>
<http://www.geocities.com/soho/7373/>

~~~
sp332
This one works, it even has a tracking pixel :)
<http://www.geocities.com/epark/>

------
wgx
Wow. Clicked a few and got; a guy selling wooden carvings of ships, a lodge
resort in Oklahoma, and "Cafe Cokin is an Unofficial Cokin Filter System web
site".

They don't make the internet like that anymore.

~~~
KenCochrane
Poor guy is looking at his google analytics this morning and hoping he is
going to sell a bunch of wooden ships from all this new traffic to his
website, only to be disappointed.

~~~
aasarava
Google Analytics? Don't you mean the spinning odometer at the bottom of the
page? ;)

------
fein
It's like looking through time! On another note, Bandung, Indonesia seems like
a nice vacation spot.

This guys woodcarvings are absolutely incredible. Fully detail MRAP? A wooden
F-2002? I'll take one!

<http://www.geocities.com/wcaindonesia/>

~~~
nopassrecover
They are indeed incredible. I can imagine a market selling these as decoys to
third-world militaries.

~~~
Dove
Military decoys have to be better than that. Check out what they actually use:

[http://ravenaerostar.com/products/inflatables/military-
decoy...](http://ravenaerostar.com/products/inflatables/military-decoys)

------
mayneack
Filtered for the past year:
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ageocities.c...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ageocities.com#q=site:geocities.com&hl=en&safe=off&tbo=1&output=search&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ei=5uLhT_24NIXg0gH2oqXQAw&ved=0CAgQpwUoBQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=472de1850f724220&biw=1280&bih=623)

~~~
stinkytaco
These are mostly redirects to new domains from Geocities. I didn't realize
that Google did that, which is interesting. It's also interesting the number
of people who migrated off Geocities, but still kept their old geocities pages
to redirect to their new ones. Can't make people update those bookmarks...

------
saraid216
My high school yearbook senior quote has a link to my geocities.com page. I
thought I was brilliant for thinking of it. :(

------
broabprobe
A lot of sites were cloned to geocities.ws as well. My "apple dance" site
(banjo kazoo soundtrack and all) was zombified at
<http://geocities.ws/appledance2001/>

It's embarrassing but historical.

~~~
laconian
Troop 321 - done for a merit badge?

~~~
broabprobe
not sure what you're referring to.

~~~
laconian
I viewed the source of your page.

~~~
chris_wot
It reads:

Original: Dan Kirkpatrick (webmaster@troop321.org)

~~~
broabprobe
oh I must have grabbed some code from somewhere.

------
mayneack
This guy has a working widget to weather underground with today's weather.
<http://photographic-exploration.com/>

------
vibrunazo
Just found this clone called oocities.org. I had no idea my old mugen website
was saved here. Unfortunately most of it isn't working. But it's certainly a
nice nostalgic feeling to revisit my old website :)

Anyone interested Mugen characters and stages? Java applets simulating
starcraft units using a physics engine? Winamp AVS plugin samples that will
show a smiley face singing along your music or a guy running in the rain using
math to generate the lines? Then you're welcome to my 2001 website ^^

<http://www.oocities.org/vibhp/us.html>

------
drzaiusapelord
ASCII art page last updated March 2001. This was someone's labor of love and
creative outlet for a long time.

<http://www.geocities.com/spunk1111/kids.htm>

~~~
cmelbye
God, I remember seeing that site years ago. Blast from the past.

------
GigabyteCoin
They even still index some reported attack pages...

------
seanconaty
This is a great resource on the relative short history of HTML. Quirksmode,
font tags, table-based layouts, etc.

------
joshu
So wait, did they shut it down or not?

------
aswanson
Wow...on a related note it looks like cybertown.com is still alive as well.
Ah, the late 90s...

------
Shenglong
What happened to my EnchantedForest/Tower/5436!?

I remember that first i-frame site I built when I was 10...

------
fpp
1490 updates during the last 12 months - 131 past month - 21 past week

------
Yuioup
Steve Zito is my new hero.

------
derleth
Somewhere, Jason Scott is laughing. Probably in the middle of petabytes of
storage at the Archive.org World Headquarters.

<http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=GeoCities>

<http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/2298>

